

Kestrel: Twitter's new message queue, written in 1500 lines of Scala - simonw
http://github.com/robey/kestrel/

======
simonw
More details on the additional features over Starling (big queues, blocking
fetches, reliable fetch) are over here:
<http://robey.lag.net/2008/11/27/scarling-to-kestrel.html>

